# New from Lumberton, MS



## mpetershat (Mar 22, 2009)

My wife's newest hobby, beekeeping, apparently has become mine too. We live outside of Hattiesburg, Ms but have 35 acres with a stocked pond and cabin near Lumberton where we spend every weekend. She teaches high school Biology and I am a former Operations Manager for a Coca-Cola bottler for 33 years, now a computer systems analyst with the same company.

We are getting our first bee package tomorrow, I hope. I am ready except now I not sure if the 1:1 ration of sugar water is correct for the feeder.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome to Beescource

Sounds like tomorrow should be an exciting day, don't forget to breathe

(Just what was that stuff they put in there anyways, been addicted for years)opcorn:

Don't forget to share your experience, good:applause: or bad:doh:

Perry


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome to beekeeping! I worked for Coca-Cola for 14 years in sales and delivery. Good luck with your bees.


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

mpetershat said:


> We are getting our first bee package tomorrow, I hope. I am ready except now I not sure if the 1:1 ration of sugar water is correct for the feeder.



1:1 for spring feeding / stimulation / buildup

1 pint : 1 pint
1 gallon : 1 gallon



2:1 for winter feeding

2 pints sugar : 1 pint water
Etc


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello from North Mississippi, I am located 20 miles east of Oxford, community of Thaxton. I spent 7-8 years in sales and delivery with your competitor, Pepsi Cola out of Tupelo. That is why I have trouble lifting the hives today.....Bad Back! But I sure enjoy trying. You are in for a treat with the bees. As for the recipe for the sugar water,, If you get it close they will not know the difference.. They will take it as needed. IMO... Welcome to Beekeeping and good luck.. If you get a chance check out Mississippi Beekeeping Association out of Starkville.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Howdy and welcome! I spent many summers as an officer in the Army National Guard down around the Hattiesburg area...Camp Shelby etc. Your mixture for sugar syrup for your package of bees should be 1 to 1. One cup sugar to 1 cup water or 1 quart of sugar to 1 quart of water, you get the idea. I hope all goes very well for you and wish you the best getting started. This board is a great place to get advice and help. God bless...


----------



## Wits End (May 16, 2009)

2 1/2 quarts of water to 5 lbs of sugar is also 1:1


----------

